# Boris Johnson Shook Hands With EVERYONE at a Coronavirus Hospital. Now he's dying from it.



## ChibiMofo (Apr 6, 2020)

Dude practically begged for it, then joked about it. Wish every politician/media member who acted like that would have a similar fate.
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...body-at-hospital-housing-coronavirus-patients

By the way, did you notice the typical right-wing spin yesterday from number 10? Boris was just going in for "routine tests." Yeah, right. He's going to a hospital full of coronavirus victims instead of having routine tests carried out at his residence even though he's the PM. They really do assume their followers are stupid. Just like over here with that cononavirus-denier and anti-vaxxer who keeps selling a fake antidote at every press conference.


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 7, 2020)

From what I read today, he's been admitted to ICU. Doesn't mean he won't be coming out, but it is entirely possible he won't be coming out. I really know nothing much of him except he was on Top Gear once. But I'm not inclined to gloat over another's misery and possible death as if spiking the ball in the endzone. This isn't the only thread you posted like this today. Just my opinion, but the political gotcha bullshit in this situation is not a good look, ChibiMofo.


----------



## Cylent1 (Apr 7, 2020)

ChibiMofo said:


> Dude practically begged for it, then joked about it. Wish every politician/media member who acted like that would have a similar fate.
> https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...body-at-hospital-housing-coronavirus-patients
> 
> By the way, did you notice the typical right-wing spin yesterday from number 10? Boris was just going in for "routine tests." Yeah, right. He's going to a hospital full of coronavirus victims instead of having routine tests carried out at his residence even though he's the PM. They really do assume their followers are stupid. Just like over here with that cononavirus-denier and anti-vaxxer who keeps selling a fake antidote at every press conference.


Why make this a party issue for?
The man has the so-called virus and fighting for his life and you wanna make this about one side or the other.
Fake antidote?  Is that what the left is pushing these days?
You a politically racist t*at and so deserve the similar fate of these politicians!


----------



## Xzi (Apr 7, 2020)

His failures as a leader are going to result in the unnecessary deaths of thousands, if not tens of thousands in the long run.  So while I won't wish death upon him personally, if nature happens to take that course I'll simply consider it poetic justice.  God giving the UK a mulligan on their last election, as it were.

Unsurprisingly they won't say whether or not he's been put on a ventilator.  Patients rarely come back out of it after being intubated.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2020)

Now that Boris Johnson is out of commision. Any concern about leadership in the UK?


----------



## Lucifer666 (Apr 7, 2020)

As much as I don't like the guy or any of his political views I am saddened to hear this and hope he gets better. I wouldn't wish dying like that on anyone. But if it were to happen, I suppose there are more tragic things to mourn.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 9, 2020)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8205927/Boris-Johnson-LEAVES-intensive-care.html

This evening a No 10 spokesman said: 'The Prime Minister has been moved this evening from intensive care back to the ward, where he will receive close monitoring during the early phase of his recovery.

'He is in extremely good spirits.'

Thoughts will now turn to how long Mr Johnson might remain in hospital before he is well enough to play a full part in Government again.


----------



## crimpshrine (Apr 9, 2020)

Glad to hear, anyone that wishes harm on any others is human garbage.


----------



## Viri (Apr 9, 2020)

Well, that's good to hear.


----------



## Cylent1 (Apr 9, 2020)

crimpshrine said:


> Glad to hear, anyone that wishes harm on any others is human garbage.


I wouldn't even compare them to garbage.  More like absolute pond scum!


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 9, 2020)

crimpshrine said:


> Glad to hear, anyone that wishes harm on any others is human garbage.


then you never met my ex after meeting her (more like date her) you'll change your mind REAL quick


----------



## Pleng (Apr 10, 2020)

crimpshrine said:


> Glad to hear, anyone that wishes harm on any others is human garbage.





Cylent1 said:


> I wouldn't even compare them to garbage.  More like absolute pond scum!



So if you were alive during the Hitler era would you have not wished harm upon him? What if someone close to you was murdered? Would you not wish harm to the culprit?

I'm not suggesting Boris Johnson is anything like these two cases (that's for other people do decide), but this "you shouldn't wish harm on anyone" is typical GBA temp 'black and white' bullshit.

As for my personal views on Boris, I've got better things to do than be wishing harm to him, but don't expect me to shed a tear if anything were to happen to him *shrug*


----------



## morvoran (Apr 10, 2020)

Pleng said:


> So if you were alive during the Hitler era would you have not wished harm upon him? What if someone close to you was murdered? Would you not wish harm to the culprit?
> 
> I'm not suggesting Boris Johnson is anything like these two cases (that's for other people do decide), but this "you shouldn't wish harm on anyone" is typical GBA temp 'black and white' bullshit.
> 
> As for my personal views on Boris, I've got better things to do than be wishing harm to him, but don't expect me to shed a tear if anything were to happen to him *shrug*



Would you go back in time and strangle baby Hitler to death?  If you say yes, how could anyone ever harm a baby that hasn't done anything yet?!!??!?! Shame!!!

As far as harming Hitler, it would have been better if he had been brought to justice for his war crimes rather than him getting to take the easy way out like he did or by someone else's hand.  To see this in another way, I would prefer that Obama bin laden been captured instead of killed, but since he took a bullet to the brain, oh well.

It's great that Johnson is getting better.  I wonder if he took that malaria drug, hydrochloroquine to improve his condition.  I hear that it is helping a lot of people recover from the coronavirus.


----------



## crimpshrine (Apr 10, 2020)

Pleng said:


> So if you were alive during the Hitler era would you have not wished harm upon him? What if someone close to you was murdered? Would you not wish harm to the culprit?
> 
> I'm not suggesting Boris Johnson is anything like these two cases (that's for other people do decide), but this "you shouldn't wish harm on anyone" is typical GBA temp 'black and white' bullshit.
> 
> As for my personal views on Boris, I've got better things to do than be wishing harm to him, but don't expect me to shed a tear if anything were to happen to him *shrug*



Apples and oranges, great logic to try to justify being a bad person.


----------



## Pleng (Apr 11, 2020)

crimpshrine said:


> Apples and oranges, great logic to try to justify being a bad person.



I mean I guess you either can't read or have a problem with context?

I don't particularly care if I'm viewed as a good person or a bad person and have no need to justify any views that I may or may not hold.

But, to help you along, they are not apples and oranges, they are both human beings so the best you could argue is they're two apples that have gone bad to a vastly different degree.

But the quote was "anybody who wishes harm to another". And the point I was making is that everybody, at some stage, would wish harm to another. So there's a line. And that line is different for everyone. And life isn't as black and white as the people I quoted like to make out.


----------



## crimpshrine (Apr 11, 2020)

Pleng said:


> I mean I guess you either can't read or have a problem with context?
> 
> I don't particularly care if I'm viewed as a good person or a bad person and have no need to justify any views that I may or may not hold.
> 
> ...



It is apples and oranges, I said anyone that wishes harm on others is human garbage, in reference to this post and the person being spoken about in this post.   I am not responding on a thread about a murderer.

You come in and reply to me giving extreme examples of when it is OK in your opinion to wish harm on others.

Talk about context, and your response to mine was a justification.


----------



## Pleng (Apr 13, 2020)

crimpshrine said:


> It is apples and oranges, I said anyone that wishes harm on others is human garbage, in reference to this post and the person being spoken about in this post. I am not responding on a thread about a murderer.



Okay then your struggle is with use of the English language. "harm on _ others _". In this sentence "other" refers to "another human being". It's indiscriminate so it applies to any other human being. If you wish to narrow it down to a specific criteria then you need to be specific otherwise your statement _ will _ be misinterpreted.

And, no, I'm not justifying anything. I haven't personally wished harm on anybody in this thread so I have nothing to justify.

I don't wish to derail this thread any further so if you want to continue this debate, take it to PM. Or just read a dictionary.


----------



## crimpshrine (Apr 13, 2020)

Pleng said:


> Okay then your struggle is with use of the English language. "harm on _ others _". In this sentence "other" refers to "another human being". It's indiscriminate so it applies to any other human being. If you wish to narrow it down to a specific criteria then you need to be specific otherwise your statement _ will _ be misinterpreted.
> 
> And, no, I'm not justifying anything. I haven't personally wished harm on anybody in this thread so I have nothing to justify.
> 
> I don't wish to derail this thread any further so if you want to continue this debate, take it to PM. Or just read a dictionary.



You attempt to explain when it is OK to wish harm in response to my first post on this thread.  That is a form of justification.

And you give an example using a person who would be considered an apple to the person in this thread who would be the orange.  I don't believe I need to spell out why the 2 are very different people.  Seems like some of you jump to Hitler often as your go to guy.  Weird.

You seem to be the only one irked by my comment, guess it hit too close to home for you.


----------

